# Problema con Hp Pavilion dv4-1213la



## MVB (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola amigos (bueno en verdad no estoy con esa cara)


Resulta que hace unos dias le instale windows xp y ubuntu a un pavilion dv4-1213, al principio todo andaba viento en popa, pero a los dias no, se empezo a apagar sin razon alguna. Lo mas raro del asunto es que solo se apagaba en windows xp, en ubuntu hiba de maravilla, Asi que aprovechando la salida del windows 7, me puse a instalarlo(vaya lio), se reinicia a cada rato, en un intento que hice logro instalar todo el windows 7, todo parecia ir de maravilla, ya me habia entrado un aaire de confianza, hasta que empezo a saltar un mensaje de error en el disco c, que ejecutara chdsk, asi que lo programe y me dijo que reiniciara para ejecutar dicho analisis, pero ahi todo emperoro. En el analisis dice que encuentra errores, segun el los repara y reinicia el equipo, pero vuelve a hacer el analisis de nuevo una y otra ves, (como un ciclo infinito).
Intente iniciar a modo de prueba de errores pero se queda pegao en un punto 

Para estar seguro de que no hubieran errores en el disco duro, probe haciendo un test con el Hdd regenerator, hiba por el 5 % sin ningun error. Hasta que puff, de nuevo se apago el dichoso equipo.

Asi que decidi no darle mas cuerda y buscar ayuda.
Tengo pensado restaurar al sistema de fabrica (si lo logro)...

Alguna idea o algo que crren que deba probar antes¿--


Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 30, 2009)

Pareciera que el disco ya esta en las ultimas.
Formatea todo de nuevo y reinstala el sistema operativo, previo backup de tus datos.

Todo apunta al HDD...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 30, 2009)

Apoyo a Tacatomon en su idea


----------



## MVB (Oct 30, 2009)

Pero es un equipo que no tiene mas de 5 meses de uso.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 30, 2009)

Puede tener algún defecto de fábrica


----------



## mgfranciae (Nov 3, 2009)

Trata de probar arrancar tu equipo con un livecd y ver que el apagado no tenga que ver con el disco duro (puede ser circunstancial).
Usa el Instalador de Windows Vista para formatear tu disco duro (es el unico uso que tiene jejeje) y posterior a eso corre el recover de tu laptop.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Bendito vista... estas seguro que tu ordenador puede mover ese engendro de sistema operativo, lo digo por experiencia, hay en el mercado ordenadores portatiles que no pueden...

Vamos a lo serio, primero empieza dándole caña con el ubuntu pasándole videos y similares.

Busca algun monitor de temperatura (everest) a ver por donde anda, lo tipico son 54ºC, pero hasta 60ºC lo tomamos como aceptable, 70ºC inadmisible.
Algunas bios tambien lo muestran mira en el menu power

Para el tema del chkdsk lo mejor es arrancar con un CD de instalación de Win (cuidadin con los de recuperacion), llegar hasta la pantalla que pone recuperacion pulse R, elige 1 y pasale el chkdsk -r

Normalmente ubuntu funciona bien en ordenadores que no hay forma con windows, es un tema de gestion.

Si sigue fallando que se coman el marron los del servicio tecnico, si usted instala el windows y peta es el ordenador "defectuoso"


Si fuera un ordenador sin garantias suelo desmontar memorias, procesador y targetas y volverlas a montar y se suele solucionar el problema.


----------



## MVB (Nov 4, 2009)

Bueno, despues de tanto intentarle ya le instale windows 7 y desde eso no se ha reiniciado ni una vez mas. Me ha dejado con la boca abierta un problema tan raro en un ordenador tan nuevo.


----------

